# [MYSQL] Dump Viewer?



## Benzol (28. Mai 2007)

Da meine Datenbank immer größer wird, die Dumps immer unübersichtlicher, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es nicht ein Programm gibt, mit welchem ich ein Dump öffnen und anschließend wieder einfach und übersichtlich durchsuchen kann. Gibt es ein solches Programm?


----------

